# $2,700 1st place Buckeye Lake Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be hosting our annual Buckeye Lake Clash open bass tournament on April 13th. This event will be one of the highest paying open events held on the lake this year. Sponsors arestarting to kick in some money and 1st place on a 70 boat field will pay over $3,000 in cash and prizes before it's over!

Don't be one of the last to enter. Ge your registration in now before you end up boat number 100!

for mailable entry form or to register online , please visit us at www.teambassxtreme.com


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Wont be long now! ) Keep those entris coming and lets make this event a success for everyone who fishes it!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It's looking like this will be an awesome event! Keep those entry's coming. Wont be long now everyone.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Won't be long now everyone. I am getting the itch real bad!!!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only a few weeks left until the day. Phone has been going crazy. Get that entry in now and avoid that late penalty.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just over a week before the big day! Keep those entries coming and lets make this event a large payout success!!!!!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye is turning on quick not to many weighed in on Saturday but boy did return on Sunday with the warm weather


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an FYI that we will be shuting the online payment feature down at 7pm tomorrow. Secure your position while you still can.


----------

